# Tool Talk > Machines >  Curb spraying machine - GIF

## Altair

Curb spraying machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Caution strip spray painting machine - GIF
Double parking lot line painting machine - GIF
[url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/baseball-foul-line-painting-tool-gif-73638#post136459[/url}
Road painting arrow technique - GIF

----------

baja (Apr 7, 2020)

----------

